# Blue-Ray über den PC an die PS3 streamen



## Dragonate (23. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich nutze meine PS3 unter anderem um Filme von meinem PC an den Fernseher zu streamen. Dafür nutze ich den Meidenserver "Tversity" und das klapt auch super.

Wie ist das jetzt wenn ich einen Blue Ray Film abspiele... Die PS3 hat ja einen Blue Ray Player, aber wenn ich den Film via von Festplatte streame, kommt dann auch Blue Ray Qualität am Fernseher an ? und wenn nicht , wie kriege ich das hin ?

Also nochmal der Verbindungsweg :  PC mit Medienserver --> PS3 greift aus Server zu --> streamt an meinen Fernseher

Hoffe ihr wisst da was.


----------



## chmee (24. Dezember 2009)

http://forums.tversity.com/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=12445 - Scheinbar muss es zwingend H.264 sein und nicht VC1. Also uU erstmal umwandeln (stundenlanges Warten und Platz rauben)

mfg chmee


----------

